# PC friert ein



## L.B. (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit folgendes Problem, alle paar Tage friert mein PC ein, bevorzugt beim Spielen und Hochfahren bzw. kurz danach. Der Computer funktioniert tagelang tadellos, hängt sich dann plötzlich beim Hochfahren auf, muss dann neu gestartet werden und stürtzt nach dem Neustart ein weiteres Mal ab (diesmal etwas später, wenn der Rechner fertig hochgefahren ist und die ersten Anwendungen laufen). Das Problem hängt jedoch irgendwie mit der Arbeitsspeicherkonfiguration zusammen, denn als ich noch 4GB eingebaut hatte, ist dieses Problem nie aufgetreten. Die restliche Hardware ist in Ordnung. Außerdem habe ich schon im Bios die Spannung des Arbeitsspeichers erhöht, die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit halbiert, sodass er eigentlich stabiler laufen sollte und dennoch ist er wieder eingefroren. 
Ich bin nun an dieser Stelle mit meinem Latein am Ende und hoffe, dass mir irgendjemand helfen kann.


----------



## AdeE (24. Februar 2010)

Tag,

immer die gleichen Fragen: System übertaktet? Memtest ausprobiert/ laufen lassen? Prime mal laufen lassen? Temperaturen? Lief er vorher richtig, wenn ja: was hast du verändert? Was wurde schon unternommen/ probiert? Passiert das auch mit nur 4 GByte Speicher? Hast du die Timings + Spannung im BIOS manuell eingestellt? BIOS-Reset versucht?


----------



## L.B. (24. Februar 2010)

Die Temperaturen liegen bei allen Komponenten unter Last unter 45°C. Das Bios ist aktuell, ebenso wie alle Treiber und das Betriebssystem. Die Hardware ist nicht übertaktet. Die Windows Speicherüberprüfung wurde zweimal erfolgreich durchgeführt. Außerdem habe ich im Bios die Spannnung der Arbeitsspeicher manuell um 0.05V erhöht und jetzt auch die Northbridge-Spannung leicht angehoben. Vorher hatte ich zwei Speicherriegel eingebaut, die jedoch defekt waren. Allerdings ist der Fehler, den ich jetzt habe, damals nie aufgetreten. Erst nachdem ich den Speicher vollbestückt habe, friert der Computer ein, deshalb glaube ich, dass mein Motherboard den Speicher in dieser Konfiguration nicht unterstützt.
Ich hätte zwar noch die Möglichkeit, 4GB des Speichers umzutauschen, würde jedoch gerne die 8GB behalten.


----------



## Cungalunga (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo L.B. ,
ich hatte mir auch zusätzlich 4Gib gekauft und auch Stress mit dem Rechenknecht gehabt sowie Bluescreens bis ich mich entschlossen habe das Windows neu aufzusetzen
Klingt einfach und komisch aber wie gesagt ein versuch ist es ja wert
gruß CungaLunga


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Februar 2010)

Schon mal die NB Spannung im Bios etwas angehoben? Dies löst in den meisten Fällen das Problem mit den Freezes


----------



## L.B. (24. Februar 2010)

Das System wurde schon mehrfach erfolglos ernuert. Ich habe jetzt die NB Spannung etwas angehoben und hoffe, dass jetzt alles funktioniert. Die Northbridge ist zumindest 6°C wärmer als vorher.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Februar 2010)

zeigt auf jedenfall schonmal das es vom Netzteil besser versorgt wird, was die PSU als Fehlerquelle schon ziemlich ausschließt. Verfolge es weiter und halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden ob das Problem damit behoben ist.


----------



## L.B. (26. Februar 2010)

Bis jetzt läuft er noch. Das Netzteil ist auf jeden Fall richtig dimensioniert und völlig in Ordnung. Die Hardware zieht unter Last ca. 300W, das Netzteil kann mit bis zu 750W belastet werden.


----------



## anselm (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal gehört, dass es bei solchen Problemen was bringt die NB leicht zu übertakten. 
Kannst ja mal ausprobieren...schaden tuts sicher nicht.

Muss aber nicht stimmen.


----------



## axel25 (26. Februar 2010)

Hat er schon^^


----------



## L.B. (27. Februar 2010)

Die Northbridge läuft standardmäßig auf 2GHz. Ich habe die Spannung erhöht, der Takt hat sich allerdings nicht verändert. Der Computer läuft jetzt seit einigen Tagen stabil. Sollte er in den nächsten drei bis vier Tagen nicht abstürtzen, so ist das Problem höchstwahrscheinlich behoben. Ich werde Rückmeldung geben und danke schon für die Antworten.


----------



## L.B. (27. Februar 2010)

Der Computer ist eben beim Hochfahren wieder eingefroren. Ich habe die NB jetzt auf 2,2GHz übertaktet, danach ist er nicht wieder eingefroren, was ein sehr gutes Zeichen ist, da er vorher immer zwei oder dreimal hintereinander abgestürtzt ist.


----------



## axel25 (27. Februar 2010)

Sehr merkwürdig! Sag uns heute Abend nochmal, wie er jetzt läuft!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, auf jeden Fall ist es der richtige Weg, durch die Änderungen im Verhalten macht sich schon als Bild recht gut klar das es Lastseitig ein prob bzw. eine Unverträglichkeit beim Chipset liegt. Wie sehen deine Momentanen Spannungswerte am CPU aus (PLL/QPI/CORE)... ? evtl. kann man da noch etwas optimieren und auch die DRAM Voltage wäre interessant zu erfahren die Du mit den momentanen Settings fährst.


----------



## L.B. (27. Februar 2010)

Der Prozessor läuft mit 0,95V und 800MHz im Idle und unter Last bei 1,35V und 3,4GHZ (Cool`n´Quiet). Die Speicherspannung habe ich von 1,5 auf 1,55V erhöht, um eine höhere Stabilität zu ereichen. Im Bios war vorher alles auf "auto" eingestellt, ich habe die DRAM Voltage s.o. um 0,05V erhöht, die DRAM Referenzspannung um eine Einheit (einmal auf "+" gdrückt) erhöht und die Northbridgespannung ist auch eine Einheit erhöht worden. 
Das Problem hat auf jeden Fall damit zu tun, dass der Arbeitsspeicher in der 8GB-Konfiguration nicht immer richtig mit dem Prozessor kommuniziert, was durch die Northbridge gesteuert wird. Als ich nur 4GB Arbeitsspeicher eingebaut hatte (er war allerdings defekt) ist dieser Fehler nie aufgetreten, dafür gab es genug andere Fehler.


----------



## Ghostdok3 (27. Februar 2010)

sind alle Lüfter CPU und Grafikarte in Ordnung?
Staub hatte bei mir da zu geführt das die Lüfter ab und an Leistung verloren
und der Rechner wahr damals wie ein gefroren


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Februar 2010)

Ich würde raten die NB Spannung um noch eine Stufe anzuheben. i.d.R. sind bei 8GB deutlich höhere Spannungen an der NB ratsam, vor allem bei performanten Speicher


----------



## L.B. (27. Februar 2010)

Der Prozessor wurde schon gegen einen anderen ersetzt und auch die Grafikkarte ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Staub wird man bei mir erfolglos suchen und alle Temperaturen liegen im grünen Bereich. 
Bevor ich die Spannung der NB weiter erhöhe, probiere ich aus, ob das übertakten etwas genutzt hat. Zurzeit läuft die NB mit 1,15V, wie hoch sollte ich denn gehen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Februar 2010)

Die NB verträgt i.d.R. alles bis 1,3 Volt ohne dabei überlastet zu werden. Wie gesagt ist aber ein langsames herantasten ratsam, man muss ja nicht unnötig zuviel Spannung draufgeben. Deshalb der Rat, um eine Weitere Einstellstufe nach oben stellen. Über 1,3 Volt würde ich aber nicht gehen.


----------



## L.B. (28. Februar 2010)

Leider hat auch das Übertakten der NB nichts gebracht. Ich habe jetzt die NB-Spannung auf 1,25V erhöht.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. März 2010)

Läuft er sauber bisher oder noch Probleme mit der Stabilität... ?


----------



## L.B. (1. März 2010)

Bis jetzt läuft er, allerdings muss ich mindestens bis morgen warten, um feststellen zu können, ob der Fehler jetzt behoben ist. Ansonsten hätte ich noch die Möglichkeit den Arbeitsspeicher zu übertakten. Würde das etwas nützen?


----------



## L.B. (2. März 2010)

Gerade ist der Rechner wieder eingefroren. Ich bin allerdings optimistisch, dass er jetzt läuft, denn ich habe den Arbeitsspeicher untertaktet. Zuerst habe ich ihn übertaktet, worauf der Computer mehrmals hintereinander eingefroren ist (genau wie im Standardtakt, nur viel öfter). Deshalb denke ich, dass das Problem beim Takt zu suchen ist. Zwischen 667MHz (DDR3-1333) und 533MHz sind keine Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede bemerkbar.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (3. März 2010)

alles klar.


----------



## L.B. (4. März 2010)

Bis jetzt läuft er fehlerfrei!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. März 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## L.B. (7. März 2010)

Er läuft immer noch! Damit dürfte das Problem wohl endgültig behoben sein. Vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps. 
Ich hätte noch eine Frage, ist es sinnvoll die Spannungen (NB, DRAM, DRAM Referenz) wieder auf "auto umzustellen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. März 2010)

versuchen kannst Du es schon, aber prinzipiell ist dieser Spannungsbereich den Du verwendest normal, sprich nicht schädlich oder sonstiges.


----------



## L.B. (9. März 2010)

Das Problem ist endgültig behoben, ich habe jetzt allerdings die NB Spannung wieder etwas abgesenkt (auf 1,15V) und die DRAM VREF Spannung auf "Auto" gestellt. Das sollte für die Hardware besser sein als die hohen Spannungen.


----------



## L.B. (9. März 2010)

Das Absenken der Spannungen scheint kein Problem zu sein. Jetzt habe ich aber noch ein kleines Problem mit dem Auslesen der Temperaturen, denn HW Monitor zeigt mir seitdem ich die Spannungen abgesenkt habe die Sockeltemperatur nicht mehr an, ebenso wie SIW und HWMonitor Pro. Im Bios unter PC Health steht unter CPU Temperature 128°C, irgendwie funktioniert das Auslesen nicht richtig, vorher hat es funktioniert. Unter HWMonitor jedoch wird der richtige Wert von 29°C-35°C angezeigt. Habe ich durch die ganzen Spannungsänderungen irgendetwas kaputt gemacht?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. März 2010)

nein, kaputt nicht - dreh die Spannung wieder leicht auf - es kann durchaus sein das die Spannungswerte gerade von der Sinuskurve her für Interferenzen sorgen im Bezug auf die Temp. Sensoren - ist eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## L.B. (10. März 2010)

Heute hat wieder alles funktioniert, im Bios wurden mir angenehme 27°C CPU Temperatur angezeigt und unter HW Monitor sind wieder alle drei Temperaturen zu sehen. Vielleicht haben sich die Spannungsänderungen in irgendeiner Weise auf die Temperatursensoren ausgewirkt.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. März 2010)

Alles klar, kann auch einfach ein Schluckauf vom ganzen Herumstellen gewesen sein, freut mich das soweit alles sauber läuft


----------

